# Dragon DX or Oakley A frame?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

the lnkn to the dragons is here 
the Source - Skateboard and Snowboard Shop Canada - Online Store


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

or possibly these 

Boardzone Goggles - Von Zipper Feenom White Metallic


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

here you go you will find your answer here
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/fashion/13072-goggles-choose.html

oh wait thats you, double threading doesnt get you a reply faster.


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

i know
i didnt mean to double it


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

you threads were posted two hours apart how could you not intend to double thread, in dawg catcher's court of internet law that was premeditated double threading punishable by up to 3 weeks of me flaming on you.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the feenoms are bigger than the a-frames

personally, i'd go with the feenoms


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I would get the dragon dx's.I have them, and there amazing


----------

